# People, what's your sex position of preference?



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

*Virgins only question: *with which sexual position would you like to lose virginity?
Just out of curiosity!!


probably up against a wall


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

*Virgins only question: *with which sexual position would you like to lose virginity?
Just out of curiosity!!

I think cowgirl, or some twisted weird but good position. oooo, cowgirl while standing, that would be fun.
Have her legs wrapped around my waist, arms around my neck, her succulent breasts bouncing, rubbing against my pecks, staring into her eyes watching her pleasure and exchanging rhythmic kisses........ oh yes, and there will be foreplay, lots of foreplay, you gotta prime the machine. :bored:

I really see me losing my v one of two ways, It'll either be in a beautiful, romantic, near perfect relationship or I'll wake up and introduce myself, lol


----------



## Atenza Coltheart (Apr 19, 2010)

On a personal preference.. Doggy and girl on top (Chest against mine while kissing) I've only had sex once.. but whatever the girl wants ultimately

*Why do you like it?*

Well it's easy to please the receiver if it's doggy. Plus there are numerous variations for this (Up against the wall, across the table, etc), as for girl on top, I just like being able to be able to wrap my arms around her body in a heated and passionate embrace. Either which way, it'll be really hot and such.

*Does your partner/s like it?*

I don't have one anymore... or for now at least.

*Is it the only position you practice?*

I'll practice when I have found that person to practice with. When I have sex, I want it to have emotion.

*Are there other position you fancy doing it?*

I'm willing to try anything, as long as the girl is up for it.

*Additional information?*

Not much to add much more than that XD My main goal is to please my lover.


----------



## Blood Rose (Nov 14, 2009)

jdmn said:


> *Virgins only question: *with which sexual position would you like to lose virginity?
> Just out of curiosity!!


I don't know... missionary I guess..?
Or, someone's told me that cowgirl is good because then i'd be able to control the speed, but... I don't know. 
:blushed:


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Quin Sabe said:


> *Virgins only question: *with which sexual position would you like to lose virginity?
> Just out of curiosity!!
> 
> I think cowgirl, or some twisted weird but good position. oooo, cowgirl while standing, that would be fun.
> ...


revision;
Monkey bar, Lotus, See-Saw, Cowboy and Cowgirl


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Divide by Zero :crazy:


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

sprinkles said:


> Divide by Zero :crazy:


Holy crap, you too? xD


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm getting the feeling that these two in the video have the right idea.. I'd say they do it deliberately ..no hear me out.. lols.... even though it's quite painful for the male the electricity is passed through to the female ever so slightly provoking the most "electrifying" orgasm EVER! I just need to find a guy willing to test this theory out with me ...hhmmm!


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

If there's a penis involved, I'm good. I can't think of any positions I really don't like, except oddball stuff like The Wheelbarrow.

Anyway, I guess my favorite positions would be those that are face-to-face, but I definitely need and utilize variety. It just depends on mood.


----------



## Aviator8849 (Jan 15, 2010)

OctoberSkye said:


> Anyway, I guess my favorite positions would be those that are face-to-face, but I definitely need and utilize variety. It just depends on mood.


I definitely prefer positions where I can look into my partner's eyes. Butterfly is my favourite, although I also quite enjoy doggy style if there's a nice big mirror ahead of us so I can watch her facial expression.


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

Folded deck chair, reverse cow girl, doggy... roud:
Pretty much anything that isn't going to hurt me....


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

Cowgirl, Reverse Cowgirl~ both are delicious for her and I. Many of the positions I enjoy I can't really name~

This'll be fun describing. What would you call both of us sitting up, buns to the bed, sex to sex~ as deep as I could go. My legs pressed against her hips, her legs spread over my thighs so I could tease the bottoms of her feet and breasts at the same time. I'm sure it's got some kind of tag attached to it. Someone here is bound to enlighten me. <3


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

Inverse said:


> Cowgirl, Reverse Cowgirl~ both are delicious for her and I. Many of the positions I enjoy I can't really name~
> 
> This'll be fun describing. What would you call both of us sitting up, buns to the bed, sex to sex~ as deep as I could go. My legs pressed against her hips, her legs spread over my thighs so I could tease the bottoms of her feet and breasts at the same time. I'm sure it's got some kind of tag attached to it. Someone here is bound to enlighten me. <3


idk and idc. thank _you_ for enlightening _me_ :wink: sorry i couldn't reciprocate.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

doggy 



````````````


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

kristina 23 said:


> idk and idc. thank _you_ for enlightening _me_ :wink: sorry i couldn't reciprocate.


*Laughs* Ahaha~ always happy to share tmi. <3


----------



## Paul (Apr 12, 2010)

Anything with the woman on top is great. That way, when we're finished, she can lay on top of me, with me inside her, till we fall asleep. Special requests are always fun too. I aim to please. roud:


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

Inverse said:


> Cowgirl, Reverse Cowgirl~ both are delicious for her and I. Many of the positions I enjoy I can't really name~
> 
> This'll be fun describing. What would you call both of us sitting up, buns to the bed, sex to sex~ as deep as I could go. My legs pressed against her hips, her legs spread over my thighs so I could tease the bottoms of her feet and breasts at the same time. I'm sure it's got some kind of tag attached to it. Someone here is bound to enlighten me. <3


is it this? Top 10 sex positions - Face to face | Sex | goodtoknow


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

Sadly I can't see the site at work~ by the description on the link, perhaps it is though.

Face to Face, I like that name... _mmm_~ primarily it's just the closeness, and the ability to pleasure my partner in different ways. It's... not too difficult to get _me _to climax. I do need a bit of emotional connection usually to do so (no lie, I'm wired oddly), and this is one of those positions that help establish that for me. It's not a very, 'active' position for me, but I'm not racing to completion either. Though I blame the discovery and inclusion of vibrators and toys for making this so delightful~ as other positions can make those cumbersome to share together. <3


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

not gonna lie at first i thought u were talking about this except the girl is facing the other way. idk if id want to look the person in the face while having sex, i guess it depends if i actually fell in love *shrug*.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Is this for vaginal entry only?


----------



## limelight3 (Jul 27, 2010)

Quin Sabe said:


> I agree, I'd prefer cowgirl or cowboy, or something really kinky, involving ropes, and chocolate syrup or other tasty things.


ooo. yeah I'll agree with the chocolate...though personally, I'm a HUGE caramel fan...mmmm. :laughing:


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

Penetration is great no matter how it comes, but....

I like a dominant lover, like to feel his weight on me. Missionary is good for connecting with a bit of submission. Legs in the air is good for that spine-tingling, deliciously deep, almost-pain. Spooning is my preference when I feel the need to be cuddled and cared for. Doggy style with clit or anal stimulation is guaranteed to cause orgasm for me. Sitting in his lap, with him directing the rhythm, is a good breather and provides a bit more longevity to the session.


----------



## The Phantom (May 19, 2010)

^ Enough! Your turning me on! I like her on top. When I'm feeling aggressive I'll hit it from the back, hard. Tbh, I vary positions all the time, I like to experiment.


----------



## sinistralpal (Apr 30, 2010)

Legs over shoulders missionary allows the guy to get really deep, and thus it feels really good. I also enjoy woman on top in a variety of positions just cuz I have more control


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

wjs said:


> my favorite position is to lay her flat on her stomach with her legs together, and then i enter from behind and lay on top of her
> 
> *Why do you like it? / Does your partner like it?*
> i like it because it feels amazing! she has a nice full booty and banging against it gets me really hot. and it makes both of us come really quick -- which isn't so good when we want it to last but it is a testament to how good it feels. i also like it because she's a lot shorter than me so when we are doing most face to face positions, having our faces close or kissing can be a little awkward. but when we are in this position, even though we both have to turn our heads to the side, its a little easier to kiss and our faces can be close, which is nice. also this position is really versatile -- it can be really intimate, but is also a good position for being rough (because i'm essentially plowing into a cushion haha)




I have to thank you for this post - all week I have noticed the booties like crazy. Although sporting wood at work has been kind of funny.


----------



## socalmtb858 (Jul 5, 2010)

My position about sex is that I'm in favor of it. :wink:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I like the position where I am lying face down on a comfortable bed, with the man lying face down on my back, preferably with his belly and chest touching as much of my back as possible, at least during the foreplay/cuddling phase, because my back is the most sexually sensitive part of my body. Once he is in this position, his penis will naturally end up in the position that works best. It seems to bend upward a certain way so that it presses against the internal part of my perineum. This is my secret "spot" that causes instant orgasm.

Unfortunately for guys who like doggy style, if I am to get any physical enjoyment out of the act, it is necessary that I not bend my knees or get into a crawling position during sex, because for some reason this makes it impossible for me to orgasm. I have no idea why this would be the case, but it doesn't feel good. I will do it, just to be fair, if the guy needs me to be in that position in order to finish himself off, since he is unlikely to orgasm in my favorite position unless it is also his favorite, but it doesn't do anything for me, physically. 

My second favorite position is the scissors position, and my third is a position I don't know the name for where he is kneeling in front of me and one of my legs is over his shoulder while the other is down.


I am also quite fond of anal and oral sex, but I place these in a different category.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

No position at all.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

snail said:


> I don't know the name for where he is kneeling in front of me and one of my legs is over his shoulder while the other is down.


I don't know the name either but that's my guaranteed big O position with having my clit played with at same time. It's especially good if my hips are slightly higher than my head like on a pillow or something. Whatever it's called it sure works for me :happy: Plus I really like cowgirl because that's one way to get things all wet and sloppy for me and when it's like that I go absolutely nuts :tongue:


----------



## BerkshireHunt (Mar 26, 2010)

cowgirl

more shaking and bouncing - breasts, ponytails, you name it


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

*Virgins only Question:* i think i would like it in missionary. I don't really know what I would need to do, so having the guy in charge might be nice. Plus, I think I would enjoy the feeling of being taken care of and protected, and we could look each other in the eye. And cuddle....

But other than missionary, doggy style sound kinda fun, in a raw primal sort of way :blushed:

OWL


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

CallSignOWL said:


> *Virgins only Question:* i think i would like it in missionary. I don't really know what I would need to do, so having the guy in charge might be nice. Plus, I think I would enjoy the feeling of being taken care of and protected, and we could look each other in the eye. And cuddle....
> 
> But other than missionary, doggy style sound kinda fun, in a raw primal sort of way :blushed:
> 
> OWL


fo sho! the feeling of being taken care of and protected is very sexy. It is my favorite sexy feeling.

You will do just fine :wink:


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

I like the position where the penis repeatedly goes into the vagina. That's the best.


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

Rosebier said:


> fo sho! the feeling of being taken care of and protected is very sexy. It is my favorite sexy feeling.
> 
> You will do just fine :wink:




ummm...? :mellow:


----------



## IllBeBach (Jun 11, 2010)

I can't really pinpoint my favorite position, they are all great in different ways, and are more compatible with certain people, atmospheres, and moods.

Missionary - I like it because it is the most "romantic" for me. More contact with my lover. I feel a lot more connected
Doggy - Deeper penetration.
Cowgirl/Reverse Cowgirl - I love to let the woman take control sometimes. Boy can they go wild lololol
Oral - For some reason it is the most stimulating to me
Mammory Intercourse - Just really kinky and great for visual stimulation


----------



## Psilocin (Feb 23, 2009)

My favorite sexual position is the one I'm currently in.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Psilocin said:


> My favorite sexual position is the one I'm currently in.


Ew. 

Damn, you really are addicted to the cafe. Shouldn't some things take priority? 


As for me, I'm always up for being introduced to a new favorite position. :happy:


----------



## Psilocin (Feb 23, 2009)

I totally misread that.
I'm just high.

Going to work still stands though. lol


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

My favorite position definitely depends on my mood. I have to be really horny to love doggy style, because it hurts sometimes, but when I do want it, I love it. 

My ex & I randomly tried this position one time that we both ended up loving and became one of our favorites-- I'd lie flat on my stomach and he'd enter from behind, resting on his arms on either side of me and sort of laying on top of me, but supporting his own weight. I liked it because it allowed for the physical closeness of missionary, but, at least for me, is a much more stimulating angle of penetration.


----------



## SirDude (Aug 2, 2010)

Giving Oral count???? That would be my favorite, but if we're only talk intercourse, then "Woman on top". 

Why do you like it? I enjoy watching her body and the rhythm seem to work well for both of us. 

Does your partner/s like it? Yes

Is it the only position you practice? No

Are there other position you fancy doing it? Me standing up, with her laying back side down on a table top or a very tall bed. Also works well for a hot meal, too! :tongue:


----------

